# [ 2014 ] Allen House, London



## NKN (Apr 28, 2014)

[Feb. 2015:  Please note - Allen House is no longer a timeshare.]

---------------------------

Have settled in at the Allen House for our final two-week visit.  Julie picked a great unit for our two week stay.  Settling in, but excitement and jet lag is interfering with sleeping.

Any other Tuggers in London between now and May 10th ?

Nkn


----------



## Seaport104 (May 2, 2014)

Have just received a match for a 1 bedroom for September 6th at the Allen House.

I am having a hard time finding recent photos and reviews of Allen House. The RCI agent mentioned it is Unit 10. Do you happen to kow the unit location and provide some feedback on the condition of the units?

Thanks!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (May 2, 2014)

I'll be at the AH from May 17th - 21st (am cutting it short to get to Wales and Ireland). We'll be at the Marriott Grosvenor from the 15-17th.

I'll see if I can get a peek at unit 10 for you.

I've owned there for about 17 years, but forget which units are where.



-


----------



## NKN (May 3, 2014)

We are in #13 ,so it is on 2nd (USA) floor.  Will check.


----------



## NKN (May 3, 2014)

Just checked.   #10 is on north side of bldg.  We stayed in that unit once but on higher floor. Huge LR and nice kitchen and bath.    Downsides:  no view and claustrophobic BR.  View is of backside of bldgs on KHStreet and alley.  Kitchen has backdoor to fire escape, and can be opened for ventilation, as needed.   When you arrive, look for table fan and make sure it work, as the air movement in unit is nil.

We have stayed in four different units.  They all had pros and cons.  

Nkn


----------



## NKN (May 3, 2014)

Forgot to mention...  Unit upkeep is still good.   Not the Ritz, but very comfortable.  We rented a portable WiFi from them, this time, and it works well.   On prior visits had to use the computers at the library down the street.   Unit windows are very tall due to high ceilings and drapes are lovely.  Our Kitchen has DW and W/D.   If you need help with anything, ask Julie in office.  She is great!             By the way, not all units have DW...depends on size of kitchen.

Enjoy your stay!!!


----------



## Seaport104 (May 4, 2014)

Thanks NKN and beaglemom3! Much appreciated


----------



## NKN (May 8, 2014)

*Allen House, London  -- Update*

Had a nice chat with Julie this week.  Mgmt is still undecided about what they are doing with the building, starting in 2015.  They've considered a variety of ideas.  The current default plan is to sell the units as condos and let new owners do upgrading.    Julie hopes to send out a letter when the decision is made, as she knows we are all interested.

Unfortunately, most of the staff, including Julie, will be out of a job.    She seems upbeat abt it.

The end of an era.   

Nkn


----------



## x3 skier (May 8, 2014)

I have a week in Oct and was upgraded to a two bedroom so my Sister and her husband and also my Brother will be joining me for my last week.

I will definitely miss Julie and the rest of the staff not to mention the annual stay at The Allen House in one of my favorite cities. One of the best investments I have ever made. 

OTOH, I still have a few gazzillion Hilton points that I can use for future stays in London. I only hope I get some use out of them before they become useless. 

Cheers


----------



## TMG (Feb 15, 2015)

*Allen House RCI Weeks Trading Power*

For those of you who have managed to exchange into the Allen House in London, can you tell me if an Exchange Trading Power of 32 is enough value for a one week studio/1 bedroom exchange during late June through all of July?  RCI customer service was helpless, and I'm trying to provide a honeymoon trip for my niece.


----------



## NKN (Feb 15, 2015)

Allen house closed as off Dec 2014.


----------

